# GICS codes for S&P500



## wmorton (9 November 2012)

Hi there!

Can somebody please point me in the right direction for a listing of current GICS classification codes for stocks in the S&P500 index?  I'm after the codes, not the descriptors.

Thanks.

wmorton


----------

